# some from today.



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 13, 2018)

as some may know i got a new camera today. my parents suprised me with a Canon 80d. 
this shot is unedited aside from a crop iso 3200. the 80d is a pretty good step up from the T5i Common Grackle
1


common grackle by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
this shot is unedited aside from crop as well iso 1600. American robin.
2


American robin by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
this shot is brightened and cropped Pine siskin. 
3


pine siskin by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice! Congrats on the new body.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 13, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Nice! Congrats on the new body.


Thank you.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 13, 2018)

Congrats on the new camera!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 13, 2018)

Great way to christen the new camera.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 13, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Congrats on the new camera!


Thank you.



Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great way to christen the new camera.


i got to test out the iso capabilities


----------



## BrentC (Apr 13, 2018)

Very nice and congrats!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 13, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Very nice and congrats!


Thank you.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 13, 2018)

Congrats on the new gear Logan; now, time to hit up the old man for a 2.8 400!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice shots Logan. You must have been good to get a new body.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 13, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Congrats on the new gear Logan; now, time to hit up the old man for a 2.8 400!


Thank you.



jcdeboever said:


> Nice shots Logan. You must have been good to get a new body.


Thank you. yeah it is. and i finally have my own camera not just borrowing it from my parents like i was with the last camera i was using.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2018)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the new gear Logan; now, time to hit up the old man for a 2.8 400!
> ...


Now just borrow those primes[emoji12]


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice congrats.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 13, 2018)

Looks like you've already put the new camera to good use.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 13, 2018)

DarkShadow said:


> Nice congrats.


Thank you.



Jeff G said:


> Looks like you've already put the new camera to good use.


Thank you.


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice camera! 
Clicks are cool


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 13, 2018)

DSP121 said:


> Nice camera!
> Clicks are cool


Thanks. pretty good step up from the last camera i was using.


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 14, 2018)

Beautiful close-up shots.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 14, 2018)

razashaikh said:


> Beautiful close-up shots.


Thank you.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 14, 2018)

I was looking again... that first shot is REALLY nice for iso3200. 

and for 1 and 2: without color editing, the colors are nice and punchy. Pleasing.
Your skills justify the upgrade.

Looking forward to more shots!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 14, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> I was looking again... that first shot is REALLY nice for iso3200.
> 
> and for 1 and 2: without color editing, the colors are nice and punchy. Pleasing.
> Your skills justify the upgrade.
> ...


hopefully i'll get to test it out a bit more tommorow away from just my backyard


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice set but number two for me..............


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 14, 2018)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> hopefully i'll get to test it out a bit more tommorow away from just my backyard



Hmm, pictures of ice !!!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 14, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> Nice pictures. I like the xxD Canons.


Thank you.


----------



## HavToNo (Apr 15, 2018)

Congratulations on the new camera Logan. I have an 80D as my second body to go along with my 7D Mark ii. I hate changing lenses so I keep the 100-400 on the 7D and the 15-85 on the 80D. The 80D is a great camera and you'll have a good time learning all the features.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 15, 2018)

HavToNo said:


> Congratulations on the new camera Logan. I have an 80D as my second body to go along with my 7D Mark ii. I hate changing lenses so I keep the 100-400 on the 7D and the 15-85 on the 80D. The 80D is a great camera and you'll have a good time learning all the features.


Thank you. yeah so far im really liking it.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 19, 2018)

Nice set and congrats on owning your own camera body!  Always nice when an upgrade in body pays off.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 19, 2018)

I saw a crackle on my deck yesterday morning, I thought it was a crow because it was HUGE! 

Probably why all my seed is missing....


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 19, 2018)

I've got some American Robins waiting for the Ice/Snow to melt ... had to throw some emergency raisins/cranberry/fruit for them.


----------

